# newbie from texas



## Bayou Bowhunter (Sep 18, 2007)

*Welcome to Archery Talk Dustin!*


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to Archerytalk:darkbeer:


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wave3: :yo: *G'day.*:welcome: to *Archery Talk* Dustin. :typing: Enjoy the *fun* here.


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Welcome from a fellow Texan!


----------



## Bowdiddly (Jan 19, 2004)

Welcome to Archery Talk


----------



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

:welcome:


----------



## Backlash (Feb 18, 2008)

:welcome:to:archery:talk


----------



## mike&bonnie (Apr 23, 2008)

Welcome from fellow Texans....


----------



## Flat-Broke (Mar 3, 2006)

Welcome to AT!! :darkbeer:


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

welcome to AT


----------



## mikel m14 (Jul 24, 2006)

:welcome: to AT and have Fun!

Enjoy Shooting!:archer:


----------



## Bowtech Brother (Mar 9, 2008)

Welcome to At if you have any questions just ask. Some even know what they are talking about.LOL


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)

Glad to have ya here!!


----------

